# Gebrauchte Räder in FFM?



## Rüpel (10. April 2006)

Hi,

kennt jemand einen Laden in FFM, der gebrauchte Räder hat. So etwas ähnliches wie einen Fahrradflohmarkt. Suche eine billige Stadtfeile und Ersatzteile.

Gruß und Dank


----------



## LTD Team (11. April 2006)

Rüpel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand einen Laden in FFM, der gebrauchte Räder hat. So etwas ähnliches wie einen Fahrradflohmarkt. Suche eine billige Stadtfeile und Ersatzteile.
> 
> Gruß und Dank



schau doch samstags am mainufer flohmarkt vorbei ... mein vater ist dort jeden tag und bringt immerwieder brauchbare schaen mit ... man muss halt nur geduldig sein und lange suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (11. April 2006)

Rebicycle, Töngesgasse 23-25, Öffnungszeiten: MI 10-18Uhr, FR 13-20Uhr und SA 10-18Uhr, am besten vorher anrufen: 069-40807436


----------



## andy1 (12. April 2006)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Rebicycle, Töngesgasse 23-25, Öffnungszeiten: MI 10-18Uhr, FR 13-20Uhr und SA 10-18Uhr, am besten vorher anrufen: 069-40807436





Beim rebicycle haben die Räder aber ihren Preis, sind aber dann in Ordnung gebracht worden

joo, am Flohmarkt hab ich auch schon ein Wrack gekauft  ist immer wieder interessant wie die dort verkaufen und wie die manchmal laienhaft an den Rädern schrauben ;-)
  Ich frage mich wo die ihre Räder her bekommen.

  Anonsten schau mal hier nach, da war ich letztesmal  Ordungsamt, die versteigern da an manchen Terminen nur Fahrräder.
  Ist aber teils viel Schrott dabei wie Ragazzi etc. Nächste Termin Ende des Monats:

http://www.frankfurt.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=2778&_myvars[_id_listenartikel]=58425


----------

